# TUG Quarter 1 2008 Best Review award



## TUGBrian (Apr 29, 2008)

Award goes to Doug B. for his review on High Country Club - New York

High Country Club New York Resort Review

Congratulations to Doug for his extremely comprehensive review of this property!

more info on the quarterly review program can be found here:

Timeshare Users Group Resort Review Award Program


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Apr 29, 2008)

Congrats Doug....I am glad to see a HCC property review win


----------



## swift (Apr 29, 2008)

Well Done!!!


----------

